# Any foodies here? Need Limocello bought Rachmaninoff lemon liqueur in Lidl



## Marion (9 Feb 2013)

I need Limoncello for a recipe by Nigel Slater. 

I bought: Rachmaninoff lemon liqueur in Lidl. Is this more or less the same thing?

It is just to soak the boudoir/lady finger biscuits.

I am trying to re-create a fabulous trifle I had at Christmas - that I obviously did not make. 

Marion


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2013)

You can make your own, the waiting time might be an issue here though.

The liqueur will do the trick though. 

If you need help taste testing...


----------



## Grizzly (12 Feb 2013)

[broken link removed]

Any use?


----------



## Marion (13 Feb 2013)

Thank you both. 

Grizzly I will check out Carluccio's at the weekend.

Leo, if you're around my way Easter Sunday - pop in for a taste. I might even do a control test - Rachmaninoff V Limoncello . 

Marion


----------



## Leo (14 Feb 2013)

Marion said:


> Leo, if you're around my way Easter Sunday - pop in for a taste. I might even do a control test - Rachmaninoff V Limoncello .


 
Tempting! Might be worth the round trip.

By a rather large coincidence, one of the resident foodies here in work made some at the weekend, and I got a bottle. He only infused it for two days, but it's very, very good! Better than some I've tasted in Italy.


----------



## Marion (15 Feb 2013)

Decision made.

I will make it. 

Did your friend use the recipe that you linked? What brand of vodka was used?

Marion


----------



## Leo (15 Feb 2013)

Good call! The one he used called for 12 lemons, and just two days infusion.

Good vodka has no flavour, so any decent brand will do the trick.


----------



## Marion (23 Feb 2013)

I have just started the process.

I purchased 5 unwaxed lemons for €2  and also 5 regulars for €1 . I thought I would do a control test. 

I bought  1  700ml bottle of Absolute Vodka - based purely on the nice bottle and the fact  that it was 40% alcohol as was its rival. (The good looking bottle won.)

I had two Kilner jars ready and divided the lemon strips and vodka between the jars and now the wait begins.

Simple recipe really. Just use a good vegetable peeler to strip the lemons. How easy is that?

I will follow the recipe: 4 days with one jar and I will wait a bit longer with the other to see if time makes a difference to taste. 


Add a bit of sugar syrup and hopefully a great Limencello!

Watch this space if you are interested.

Marion


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Feb 2013)

Family members have often made homemade wines and beers but never any spirits. Is there any law stopping people from making spirits in the same way that people make wine and beer?


----------



## Thirsty (24 Feb 2013)

Yes...that's why they arrest people for making poteen.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (25 Feb 2013)

Thirsty said:


> Yes...that's why they arrest people for making poteen.


 
Yes but you can make homemade beer and homemade wine but not homemade spirits. I would love to see the actual statute law on this?


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2013)

Interesting question. It seems to come from a very old act, The Illicit Distillation ( Ireland) Act 1831- there's a guide here:

[broken link removed])=

It was fairly common for raids in the 70's and 80's from what I remember as a child, but I haven't come across a case recently.


----------



## Firefly (25 Feb 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Interesting question. It seems to come from a very old act, The Illicit Distillation ( Ireland) Act 1831- there's a guide here:
> 
> [broken link removed])=
> 
> *It was fairly common for raids in the 70's and 80's from what I remember as a child,* but I haven't come across a case recently.



I remember that too....for health and safety reasons apparently


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Feb 2013)

Firefly said:


> I remember that too....for health and safety reasons apparently


 
In fairness people used to die from consuming it (as in immediately afterwards, not 20 years later kind of thing) - again havent heard of it being a issue in years - was Connemara not the 'hotbed' of poteen making or maybe that's just the Neil Tobin film I'm recalling.


----------



## Thirsty (27 Feb 2013)

> for health and safety reasons apparently


Yes and Gardai had to dispose of the illicit alcohol... one bottle at a time!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Feb 2013)

Thanks for that Vanilla. Very interesting.  
I have made wine and beer at home and it turned out pretty well. I would love to try my hand at making a whiskey but not sure how to go about it?


----------

